# Help Stat!!



## username812 (Mar 14, 2006)

my plants are wilting! whats going on?


----------



## Mutt (Mar 14, 2006)

Are they drooping?
Are they still green?
can you get a pic?


----------



## username812 (Mar 14, 2006)

sorry no pics, 2 are still green, one is almost all purple and the other is turning yellow


----------



## username812 (Mar 14, 2006)

yes they are drooping


----------



## Mutt (Mar 14, 2006)

Ok, were gonna do this blind.

how old and when/what fert.
Are they curling or drooping.


----------



## username812 (Mar 14, 2006)

they are a week old today i havent added any fertilizers, one has been curling for a couple days but now all of them have drooped


----------



## Mutt (Mar 14, 2006)

how often are you watering?


----------



## username812 (Mar 14, 2006)

pretty much whenever they were dry, 2 or 3 times a day. probably too much


----------



## Mutt (Mar 14, 2006)

way way way too much.

you want them to dry out a little. about 3" down should be bone dry until the next watering. It helps the root structure grow. Mine I only water about 1 a week until about week 2, as they get bigger there water needs are more. but tiny sprouts, don't drink that much.
As the top layers of soil dry it creates a tiny vapor barrier. (sorta). This means it will be dry at top and mud pit at the bottom of the pot. Root rot. you may need to transplant to dryer soil. Before those roots start to rot.
Also if you don't have one. go to wal-mart and get a temperature and relative humidity thermomter (digital) about 5 bucks


----------



## username812 (Mar 14, 2006)

i had a feeling thats what i was, i just transplanted them from the peat moss seedling containers to a half gallon clay pot. think its to late for them to come back?


----------



## Mutt (Mar 14, 2006)

I have seen a pot plant fryed from over fert. litterally fried. crispy leaves and all. so don't give up hope until its flopped over and no life to it.


----------



## username812 (Mar 14, 2006)

thanks man appreciate it


----------



## username812 (Mar 15, 2006)

when should i start watering them again? they dont look much different than yesterday except the stem feels crispy.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 15, 2006)

damn dude thats a major bummer. did you stick your finger in the dirt to see if it was dry like Mutt said? how close do you have your lights from your plants? what kind of lighting? these could all be factors in your plants condition.


----------



## username812 (Mar 15, 2006)

the dirt was dry when i would water them, then i transplanted them into new pots with new dirt, im using a 250w mh thats about 5 or 6 inches away, it doesnt feel like its getting to hot.


----------



## Insane (Mar 15, 2006)

IMO 5 or 6 inches away is to close for a 250 watt mh bulb. I use two 125 watt HIDS and I keep them about 12 inches away during the entire grow. Also, make sure you don't splash any water on the leaves of your plant as your watering, it water will magnify the light and burn the leaf very quickly. This is why I do not recommend foliar feed (spraying) for plants, unless you do it at the start of the dark cycle during 18/6 vegging, and never in flowering.


----------

